# Bumper & Magnum



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

A close up of Bumps, its a little dark - but cute










Another of Bumpy's 'Mum hug me' looks










And a little blurry but a cute pic Matt managed to snap










Magnum again










We are bad - playing favourites with our snapshots - we didn't even take any of the other two


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Cute  

What breed is Magnum? Is she a Maine ****? Or a Norwegian Forest Cat? She is beautiful  

Eva x


----------



## ionestar (Jun 18, 2004)

Oh my!! i thought Bumps was my cat!! :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Such sweet cat faces!!


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

Katten Minnaar said:


> What breed is Magnum? Is she a Maine ****? Or a Norwegian Forest Cat? She is beautiful


We are not to sure... he just wondered through the window as a kitten, he seems too small to be either. He's just a big fluffy grumpy DLH cat


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

I just love Bumper, he is one of my favorites. Such a cute face!! :luv


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

icklemiss21 said:


> Katten Minnaar said:
> 
> 
> > What breed is Magnum? Is she a Maine ****? Or a Norwegian Forest Cat? She is beautiful
> ...


Sounds just like a description of my Finn :lol:


----------



## zoeae (Feb 21, 2005)

Nice cat pics.


----------



## SammyO (Nov 27, 2004)

Great pics, I luv all you cats! :heart


----------



## LoveMyKitties (Nov 12, 2004)

icklemiss21 said:


> We are bad - playing favourites with our snapshots - we didn't even take any of the other two


 :lol: :lol: You make me think of my Mom with that last comment.
She is a nurse and deals with things like amnios for high risk pregnancies.
She always tells her patients that if this is their last baby they have to make sure the baby gets a FILLED IN baby book or they will never here the end of it!!

I am the youngest of 3. My brother has a full baby book, my sister has about a 50% filled in baby book.....mine is maybe 10% if!!! :lol: 

For some reason you comment remined me of me complaining about my baby book!!

Gorgeous kitties as awlays!!! :wink:


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Awww Bumps looks so soft and cuddly! Mag's looks like you just told him some shocking news or something, that surprised look cracked me up


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I did tell him shocking news - I told him that if he didn't look at the camera he wasn't getting a treat


----------



## stormy (Dec 7, 2003)

Awww, they are both gorgeous!!! :luv


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

great pics


----------

